

Could “Is Dead” Please Die? - api
http://adamierymenko.com/is-dead-should-die/

======
goatandsheep
People can say any phrase that catches our eyes and we'll believe it. Tech
news is learning from Buzzfeed and people are taking it seriously. Also, I'm
not too impressed with the watch. I'm sure there could be some Spritz
([http://www.spritzinc.com/](http://www.spritzinc.com/)) type browser that
will come up.

------
greenyoda
_" When something really is dead, like COBOL or OS/2, nobody talks about it."_

COBOL isn't anywhere close to dead. According to Wikipedia, the language is
still evolving, with the latest standard dated 2014. And it's apparently
object-oriented now.[1] That seems to imply that there's still new code being
written in COBOL (you wouldn't need new language features just to support
legacy code).

"In 2006 and 2012, Computerworld surveys found that over 60% of organizations
used COBOL (more than C++ and Visual Basic .NET) and that for half of those,
COBOL was used for the majority of their internal software."[2]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COBOL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COBOL)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COBOL#Legacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COBOL#Legacy)

